# IR of some Durango scenery



## Arlon (Feb 8, 2005)

Shot this leaning across the wife with the camera out the window of a moving train. This was from the train between Durango and Silverton Co. Wife had the regular camera so I took the opportunity to carry only an IR converted camera.










For a larger image CLICK_HERE>


----------



## Pocketfisherman (May 30, 2005)

I love it!


----------



## rendon (Jul 15, 2006)

Very nice......


----------



## fishinguy (Aug 5, 2004)

Nice we have some nice point and shoot pics from that train ride in August.


----------



## Arlon (Feb 8, 2005)

Some of the "normal" pictures my wife took of and from the train are in HERE.
Like this..


----------



## fishinguy (Aug 5, 2004)

nice I'll see if I can get to our pictures tonight I'll put some up. That is really a neat train ride. I'd like to go back and do it when it is snowing. From the looks of the pictures we may have been sitting in the same seats.


----------



## sandybottom (Jun 1, 2005)

Did somebody say Christmas Post Card? I just love it!

Sandy


----------

